# 14 week old gsd puppy not warming up, help!



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

We just got our new boy, gunner, a long hair German Shepherd and hes 14 weeks old. He had a brother and sister left from his litter and the parents were gorgeous and what a gsd is, very alert, not aggressive but let us know they were watching. We have had him 5 days now and he is very aloof, likes to stay under the kitchen table and wont come to us. He doesn't grawl, bark or act as hes very scared but it worries me that he isnt bonding with us. What can I do, im being patient, praise him and give him belly rubs and treats when im by him. He loves out 2 yr old son. Hes not scared of the vacuum or loud sounds and does well on a leash and doing great potty training. Thank you!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

First, congratulations on your new pup... Leaving litter mates and going to a new home is very stressful, and sometimes it take awhile for the pup to relax and seek comfort in unfamiliar territory (you). I would try to instigate play with him, take him for walks, car rides (if he is good with them) and work on obedience in short sessions. All these things will help to show you as a leader and former a bond with the puppy... Have him sleep in your room so your scent and presence is close (and IF that doesn't fit into your lifestyle, maybe donate a worn shirt or undergarments and put it where he sleeps so your scent is close)... He may be a less affectionate type dog, but if he is healthy (eating, drinking, defecating and playing wl) he should come around and start bonding... Pix please


----------



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

He's doing better tonight, came to us and is laying with us. He drinks, doesnt eat that much but is starting to. He seems to have a laid back great personality. Just want to make sure I raise him right we have two small kids but my 2 year old is very gentle when he pets him. I just dont want to feed his fear by letting him stay to himself and he doesn't play that much he'd rather be on couch.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Lots of rewards and engagement games...

Get his favourite treats and build a good relationship... (not pet store treats... High value... like hotdogs or cheese etc... Something the dog really likes)

Amazing course by forrest Micke on building engagement... I think only $34 (at least thats how much I bought it)...

Build the relationships with high value rewards and play


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Not playing much.... Hmmm.. Has he been dewormed? Not eating much.. What are you feeding him? I'm glad he is doing better tonight  Hopefully it is just the adjustment period. I would still do the things I mentioned above to help develop that bond and leadership... Have fun with him


----------



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

He has, im taking him to the vet this week also. But he will have little out burst where he wants to play. I can't figure out how to attach a picture


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmm. I do it off my phone, where there are 3 dots for a drop down window offering upload attachment... Probably the same or similar with a computer or tablet (right hand corner up top)


----------



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

And they have been feeding him diamond large breed puppy food. Which is best to whine him on to next.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

What a cutie  love that ear stage... Not sure if you were asking what food to ween him onto or just making a statement, but mine are on Fromm (either LBP (large breed puppy) or gold puppy; mine St 8-9mos will get adult gold now) and love it.. Tried TOTW but Areli didn't care for it, so Fromm again and she loves their LBP puppy and puppy gold.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome, what a cute puppy! Wait, be patient, your dog will come around, then watch out for those teeth! OUCH You should have lots of toys on hand to re-direct. Enjoy!


----------



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you, and he has been really good about the puppy biting I am ways have a toy to give him but this morning came him from walking him and he ran and jumped on the couch and I said no got him off bc he was wet and I dont want him to think he runs the house and now hes back under the table  he did warm up more last night but back to being under the table and not interested in play.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Try tempting him with a toy, his favorite treat, but use a more 'happier' 'higher pitched' tone.. When you play outside with him, change your rate of speed.. skip, trot, walk.. all the time using a happy voice!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Also, your NO, remain calm, just say it softly.. In other words, don't scare him.....IMO


----------



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

He doesn't have much interest in toys, hes laying with his head on my husband now after he got him from under the table. He doesn't bark or grawl when we walk up to him. I am just concerned bc he's 14 weeks that he's missed most the critical socialization period and was only around his litter mates and one family. We have two very young kids so I want to make sure we do everything we can to make sure his c stand off doesn't turn into fear based aggregation. Im just confused and over thinking things I guess. I'd think after 5 days he want to be with us more. Its not good to let him stay to himself in the kitchen under the table is it? Thank you!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think its the dog food that's the problem. The breeder had my now 9 1/2 week old puppy on Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice with toppers such as baby food turkey, 93% lean hamburger or cottage cheese. I plan to slowly switch to Fromms or Farmina but for now he seems to be doing well. At least he is very active and into everything that isn't nailed to the ceiling. And like most GSD's totally Velcro.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

lhgsd gunner. said:


> He doesn't have much interest in toys, hes laying with his head on my husband now after he got him from under the table. He doesn't bark or grawl when we walk up to him. I am just concerned bc he's 14 weeks that he's missed most the critical socialization period and was only around his litter mates and one family. We have two very young kids so I want to make sure we do everything we can to make sure his c stand off doesn't turn into fear
> based aggregation. Im just confused and over thinking things I guess. I'd think after 5 days he want to be with us more. Its not good to let him stay to himself in the kitchen under the table is it? Thank you!


Don't over analyze everything.. Let the pup get used to his new life. Fritz used to hide between the couch and wall, until he couldn't get in there anymore, he was safe and had a good sleep! Then he wrapped himself between the bathtub and toilet, another good sleep.. Sit the kid's down, roll a ball or two, try to get pup engaged..little things.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Medical issues aside, careful about your expectations. All puppies are different and all will go through bonding stages differently. Don't put too many expectations on him. He is still a very young pup. In addition, the GSD is an aloof dog general speaking. Some individuals will not bond with the owner until later... like months later. Give it time, be consistent and fair, and be fun.

Best.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I would be concerned about the lacking energy and not eating. Could be a heavy worm load etc. and isn't feeling well. 
I would be looking to have the vet check him over sooner rather than later just to be safe.


----------



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you all! He doesnt have worms, hes been on wormed a few times and his poop is firm and worm free. Im taking him in two days for an exam and next shots. I am just not use to a gsd acting like this, my female was attached to me from day one and I got her as an older scared puppy as well. I do think bc he was with litter mates till 5 days ago and 14 weeks old hes going threw depression from missing them. He loves my two year old and will come up to him and follow him. I sound like a broken record but I just dont know if his being stand offish turn into aggregation or that he wont like us. The first two days he'd cuddle up next to me on the couch by now he wont at all. He likes to get in the bathtub to sleep or under a chair at the kitchen table. He'll eat when we aren't around him, any one have that? I guess I am over thinking things and expecting a lot from him so soon. I think just because I want to make sure hes a good family dog, we have two kids under 2 and I haven't heard gunner bark or grawl. He's good about being gentle with my 2 year old so that's a good thing. Again I appreciate everyone's advice! I know im driving my husband nuts with always questioning him if he thinks he'll warm up to us. And I use to work with dogs so I know better but never have had a puppy we wiyh kids.


----------



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

And do you think it would help to bring a trainer in now, even though he hasn't warmed up to us yet? A group puppy class or a in home trainer to help him warm up, he wont come to us so we have to carry him everywhere and hes pretty big at 14 weeks.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

my puppy is 16 weeks. I got him at 10weeks. he was distant and standoffish, I can say today was the first time he actually cried that i was leaving for work, so maybe time is what it takes.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Give your puppy a chance! I'm feeling too much pressure and I'm not there. Put a lead on him and quit carrying him around, too. I think he'll be fine. Not every GSD likes being fussed over.


----------



## lhgsd gunner. (Jan 5, 2015)

He did come to me when I sat on the floor and Rollin a ball to him and treats, I use to be patient haha I am but need to stop over thinking things. Only time we have to carry him still is stairs we have them on both the front and back, he goes up them now. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

lhgsd gunner. said:


> He did come to me when I sat on the floor and Rollin a ball to him and treats, I use to be patient haha I am but need to stop over thinking things. Only time we have to carry him still is stairs we have them on both the front and back, he goes up them now. Thank you everyone!


Good girl! Ahh, the dreaded steps... Up is okay you say, its the down.. Don't force him, but as you approach say the bottom step, put him down so he has to get down on his own, but be right there to make sure he is safe.. Get him used to it, then gradually add in another step or two, also, have treats on hand for praise when he is down them.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a beautiful boy!Love those big paws!My Samson acted just like your boy for a few weeks.Just relax and he will come around in his own time.Really!When he morphs into a landshark you may find yourself missing this phase some days


----------

